# Houston TX...question



## CoogFootball09 (Mar 1, 2007)

When and where do people from Houston smoke stogs at....me and my friend have been wanting to go out but never have been..info would be greatly appreicated..:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

HMH aka the Houston monthly herf.Look in the herf info thread...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> HMH aka the Houston monthly herf.Look in the herf info thread...


Just remember, be careful for what you ask for...you may get it.  They will see your post and hook you up. I am sure of it. Good guys, they are.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

You need to check this thread out.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=816941#post816941

Some of us will be getting together this Wednesday.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> HMH aka the Houston monthly herf.Look in the herf info thread...


More like _the Houston Most Wednesdays Herf _these days.

Major Spring Break herfage scheduled for this week.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to the Jungle! :ss


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey man, Tommy Skinner is a friend of mine, Red Shirt kicker at UH.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to CS
p :cb


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> More like _the Houston Most Wednesdays Herf _these days.
> 
> Major Spring Break herfage scheduled for this week.


:tpd:

This week is the perfect opportunity to come and HERF your life away!:ss Other than that check with that Houston herf thread, or PM the big Houston Gorillas

edit: Welcome to CS! Glad you are here! Always welcome more Houston Herfologists =-D


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Just remember, be careful for what you ask for...you may get it.  They will see your post and hook you up. I am sure of it. Good guys, they are.


I halfway hope this doesn't turn out to be the case for me. I don't have any room to take them back unless I buy tupperware!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> I halfway hope this doesn't turn out to be the case for me. I don't have any room to take them back unless I buy tupperware!


 :mn

http://order.tupperware.com/coe/app/home


----------

